# Hello from Massachusetts!



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hi Cassilynne  Welcome to the HF!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to the Horse Forum! Enjoy reading and posting!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey welcome to the Horse Forum; that's really cool about your aunt!  I'm sure you'll have horses someday; just keep going towards your goal! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Cassilynne (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you everybody for your warm welcome!


Poptartshop - Thanks! I am very determined to have a horse of my own someday  I am just trying to learn as much as I can right now to make sure I know what I am getting into and what I should do and how to do it properly  The decision of getitng a horse, I know that it will never be regreted.


----------

